# Amiibo Card Trades



## Stevey Queen (Oct 9, 2015)

Animal Crossing Amiibo Card Trading




​*2019 Update*: Hello. I am thinking of opening this shop back up. I am not sure how popular Amiibo Card Trading is right now so we will see how it goes. I am looking to complete my Series 2, Series 3, Series 4, and the Welcome Amiibo RV Cards which I currently have none of at all D:

Hello! I would like to trade some of the Amiibo Cards with you guys. I am tired of buying packs and getting duplicates. I literally bought a pack the other day and didn't get any new cards ;-; It seems much cheaper and easier to just trade. I don't have any Animal Crossing friends to trade with so here I am. 
*Important: I can only ship to US and Canada and I am only looking for NA Amiibo Cards. As in, English.
*
* means that I am currently working on _agreeing_ to a trade with someone. First come, first serve policy here.

When I mail to you, I will put the cards in a protective sleeve. I do not require the same treatment. As long as the amiibo card is not completely destroyed, I will be happy. Do not bother requesting a trade if you are not comfortable with giving out your address, obviously.

My policy is 1:1. A special for a special is 1:1 but I'm happy to give 2  regular cards if your offering a special. 3 cards for a Sanrio because I believe those one are rare and that's the best I can offer.

I'm probably going to ask you to take a picture of the card with your name and date on a piece of paper. So please have the ability and means to do that. You can use imgur or google drive for quick internet photo uploading.

As long as it's a card I don't have, I want it 




Spoiler:  Duplicates Up For Trade



Series 1
35. Deli
66. Gruff
83. Annalisa

Series 2
114. Blanca
125. Gwen
133. Savannah
141. Nana
147. Scoot
185. Chops 
194. Gladys 

Series 4
301. Isabelle
303. Katrina x2 
309. Resetti x2
312. Shrunk
314. Gulliver
315. Redd x2
318. Stitches
321. Mallary
326. Dizzy
328. Boone
329. Broffina x2
339. Frita x2
340. Tex x2
347. Tammy
350. Elmer x2
355. Mira
359. Apple
360. Rod x2
362. Static
365. Peggy
369. Sylvia x2
371. Sally x2
375. Becky
376. Rizzo
379. Nibbles
393. Frobert x2
397. Iggly
398. Angus x2
400. Robin



---------------------​


Spoiler: Series 2 Cards I Need



104. Labelle
105. Copper
106. Booker
107. Katie
113. Isabelle
117. Jack
118. Poncho
123. Fuschia
124. Harry
126. Coach
128. Tom
129. Tipper
130. Prince
131. Pate
134. Kidd
136. Egbert
139. Blaire
142. Peck
144. Cesar
145. Carmen
146. Rodney
150. Coco
154. Rhonda
158. Timbra
160. Pekoe
166. Kitty
168. Nan
169. Bud
171. Benedict
172. Agnes
176. Sprinkle
181. Drake
184. Anicotti
191. Marcel
193. Keaton
195. Hamphrey





Spoiler: Series 3 Cards I Need



201. Rover
204. Pelly
205. Phyllis
206. Pete
207. Mabel
208. Leif
209. Wendell
210. Cyrus
211. Grams
212. Timmy
213. Digby
214. Don
215. Isabelle
216. Franklin
217. Jingle
218. Lily
219. Anchovy
220. Tabby
221. Kody
222. Miranda
224. Paula
226. Mitzi
227. Rodoeo
228. Bubbles
229. Cousteau
232. Canberra
234. Marina
235. Spork
236. Freckles
237. Bam
238. Friga
241. Hans
242. Chevre
243. Drago
245. Mac
246. Eloise
247. Wart Jr.
248. Hazel
249. Beardo
250. Ava
251. Chester
252. Merry
253. Genji
254. Greta
255. Wolfgang
256. Diva
257. Klaus
258. Daisy
260. Tammi
262. Blanche
263. Gaston
264. Marshal
265. Gala
266. Joey
267. Pippy
268. Buck
269. Bree
270. Rooney
271. Curlos
272. Skye
273. Moe
274. Flora
275. Hamlet
277. Monty
279. Biskit
281. Lyman
282. Violet
283. Frank
285. Merengue
286. Cube
287. Claudia
288. Curly
290. Caroline
291. Sparro
292. Baabara
293. Rolf
295. Antonio
296. Soleil
297. Apollo
298. Derwin
299. Francine
300. Chrissy





Spoiler: Series 4 Cards I Need



302. Brewster
305. Celeste
307. Gracie
310. Timmy
311. Lottie
317. Goldie
323. Katt
325. Peaches
327. Penelope
335. Dotty
338. Fang
349. Lucy
351. Puddles
357. Aurora
363. Celia
364. Zucker
367. Annalise
368. Chow
372. Doc
385. Lucky
389. Bruce
399. Twiggy





Spoiler: Welcome Amiibo RV Cards I Need



1. Vivian
2. Hopkins
3. June
4. Piper
5. Paolo
6. Hornsby
7. Stella
8. Tybalt
9. Huck
10. Sylvana
11. Boris
12. Wade
13. Carrie
14. Ketchup
15. Rex
16. Stu
17. Ursala
18. Jacob
19. Maddie
20. Billy
21. Boyd
22. Bitty
23. Maggie
24. Murphy
25. Plucky
26. Sandy
27. Claude
28. Raddle
29. Julia
30. Louie
31. Bea
32. Admiral
33. Ellie
34. Boots
35. Weber
36. Candi
37. Leopold
38. Spike
39. Cashmere
40. Tad
41. Norma
42. Gonzo
43. Sprocket
44. Snooty
45. Olive
46. Dobie
47. Buzz
48. Cleo
49. Ike
50. Tasha

Sanrio
1. Rilla
2. Marty
3. Etoile
4. Chai
5. Chelsea
6. Toby


----------



## Boccages (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll send you Sheldon and Poppy for Harriett and Bob ? Shipping US-Canada only costs 25 cents more or so. I only need 3 more cards to complete my deck (which are Harriet, Bob and Phil).

I have concluded several card swap with people accross North America on this forum. You can take a look at my own thread and consult all my own doubles here : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...king-for-Harriet-Bob-and-Phil-AC-amiibo-cards


----------



## miyari (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll trade my Tom Nook for your Isabelle.

I also have the following commons that you need:
20. Curt
24. Kyle
51. Opal
62. T-Bone
68. Cylde
73. Flo
92. Henry
93. Bertha

If we can do the Nook trade, I'll also trade these 1:1 for any random commons. I like helping people complete their sets (as long as there's at least one card I need). Let me know if you're interested! I have trades going on with a few members right now, and I've completed trades on Reddit. I can also provide my eBay feedback page (with proof of ownership) for confidence.


----------



## AC4ever (Oct 9, 2015)

I can give you most of what you're looking for because I have a ton of doubles!  PM me to work out all the details if you're interested.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 9, 2015)

AC4ever said:


> I can give you most of what you're looking for because I have a ton of doubles!  PM me to work out all the details if you're interested.



Hi. I saw your Pm. I'll get back to you When I'm done with work.


----------



## Missassychan (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm not sure if you already have a trade for this card yet but I can trade you DJ KK for Luna


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Oct 12, 2015)

I can trade you Goose for Midge or Cole!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 12, 2015)

Tea Town Lolly said:


> I can trade you Goose for Midge or Cole!



I'll pm you.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 19, 2015)

Updated with a few more duplicates.


----------



## keandra86 (Oct 19, 2015)

Your Eugene for my Yuka? I am in BC, Canada  PM if interested.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 19, 2015)

When I get Jeremiah and Yuka from my trades, I will have gotten all of Series 1 so now I'm giving all of my spares away for free. I have a lot so if you want them just ask.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 19, 2015)

Could I please get Tom Nook, Isabelle, Cherry and Jitters?


----------



## Heyden (Oct 19, 2015)

Would you ship to Australia for TBT? I'm interested in Molly


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 19, 2015)

Luna_Solara said:


> Could I please get Tom Nook, Isabelle, Cherry and Jitters?



Yes. PM me your address and I'll ship it to tomorrow.



Haydenn said:


> Would you ship to Australia for TBT? I'm interested in Molly



I apologize but I'm keeping it to US and Canada. Overseas mailing is probably a lot more expensive.


----------



## Greyhound (Oct 19, 2015)

Can I get Digby, Luna, Leonardo, Bill, Deli, and Midge if available?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 19, 2015)

Greyhound said:


> Can I get Digby, Luna, Leonardo, Bill, Deli, and Midge if available?



Somebody via PM already asked for most of the cards you requested. I can still give you Leonardo and Midge, if that's all right with you.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi! Are Joan, Bluebear, and/or Molly still available? Thanks!


----------



## trea (Oct 19, 2015)

I would love Sable & Flurry if they are still around ^^


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 20, 2015)

Everyone who asked for some cards for the Giveaway:

I have sent them to the post office this morning and they are on the way. I am too lazy to send each and every one of you a PM so hopefully you will see this.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 11, 2019)

2019 Update: Hello. I am thinking of opening this shop back up. I am not sure how popular Amiibo Card Trading is right now so we will see how it goes. I am looking to complete my Series 2, Series 3, Series 4, and the Welcome Amiibo RV Cards which I currently have none of at all D:

Please VM me if you want to trade and to make sure I see that you are interested.


----------



## Brianstorm (Apr 12, 2019)

Egbert for 301 Isabelle?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 12, 2019)

Scizor711 said:


> Egbert for 301 Isabelle?



Sure I can do that. PMing you now.


----------



## tmq927 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello. 

Seemingly I have a handful of normals that I believe you are looking for.

I have:
124 Harry
134 Kidd
145 Carmen
146 Rodney 
149 Broccolo
155 Butch
164 Bianca
168 Nan
178 Hugh
184 Anicotti
313 Pave
323 Katt
361 Purrl
387 Rowan
374 Tank

I would like to trade for:
303 Katrina
306 Tommy
319 Pinky
334 Erik 
337 Queenie
344 Rudy
345 Naomi
348 Olaf
352 Rory

I am unsure if you have these yet or if you are still looking but yeah. If you are okay with trading or if you want a certain card we can discuss of PM.


----------



## Valzed (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello! I have some of the cards you're looking for. I hope we can trade!

I have: 101 KK (SP), 109 Porter (SP), 161 Teddy, 174 Bettina, 178 Hugh, 189 Drift, 219 Anchovy, 230 Velma & 233 Colton

I'd be intersted in:103 Kicks (SP), 194 Gladys, 303 Katrina (SP), 337 Queenie, 344 Rudy, 352 Rory, 354 Walt, 278 Beardo, & 390 O' Hare. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi! Would you be interested in this trade?

H: 127 Kitt, 144 Cesar, 225 Ken, 244 Tangy, 268 Buck, 284 Chadder
W: 180 Pecan, 185 Chops, 194 Gladys, 319 Pinky, 334 Erik, 336 Pierce (lol)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Hello! I have some of the cards you're looking for. I hope we can trade!
> 
> I have: 101 KK (SP), 109 Porter (SP), 161 Teddy, 174 Bettina, 178 Hugh, 189 Drift, 219 Anchovy, 230 Velma & 233 Colton
> 
> ...





Sylveon99 said:


> Hi! Would you be interested in this trade?
> 
> H: 127 Kitt, 144 Cesar, 225 Ken, 244 Tangy, 268 Buck, 284 Chadder
> W: 180 Pecan, 185 Chops, 194 Gladys, 319 Pinky, 334 Erik, 336 Pierce (lol)



Hello. I'll be able to get in touch with you two later this evening when I have some free time.


----------



## Valzed (Apr 14, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Hello. I'll be able to get in touch with you two later this evening when I have some free time.



I replied to your PM. Thank you!


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## alienn (May 15, 2019)

My Coach for your Boone?


----------



## thecheese103 (May 16, 2019)

Hi! I'm interested in your 301 Isabelle, 393 Frobert, and 147 Scoot. From your wants I have: Lyman, Hans and (welcome amiibo) Spike, Wade, Stu and Bitty. If you're interested and want to choose from whichever ones of those you want the most for an offer, let me know!


----------



## Sylveon99 (May 27, 2019)

Hi! Me again. Just got some new cards, so here's another offer for you:

[H]: 105 Copper, 107 Katie, 113 Isabelle, 117 Jack, 131 Pate
[W]: 309 Resetti, 312 Shrunk, 329 Broffina, 360 Rod, 371 Sally, 393 Frobert


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 28, 2019)

Sylveon99 said:


> Hi! Me again. Just got some new cards, so here's another offer for you:
> 
> [H]: 105 Copper, 107 Katie, 113 Isabelle, 117 Jack, 131 Pate
> [W]: 309 Resetti, 312 Shrunk, 329 Broffina, 360 Rod, 371 Sally, 393 Frobert



Hello. I'm sending you a message now


----------



## JessiKat (Sep 15, 2019)

I have Kidd, Keaton, Anchovy, Mitzi and Mac. I'd like to trade them for Scoot, Mira, Iggly, Angus and Robin. If Isabelle is still available, would like a Leif?


----------

